# Windows Funktionen werden Konfiguriert - Dauer fast 30min - ernstes Problem?



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

gestern abend hat sich bei meinem notebook folgendes ergeben
(windows 7 hp 64bit, frisch aufgesetzt nach kauf des notebooks am 17.2.)

das service pack habe ich bereits am 24.2 installiert
gestern, am 25.2 beim runterfahren hat sich aber folgendes abgespielt:
ohne dass irgendwelche patches installiert wurden kam das typische: "Windows Funktionen werden konfiguriert"
es war gleich auf 15%...aber bis es auf 16% war vergingen schon mal 5 minuten - danach ging es langsam aber stetig weiter und nach rund 10-15 minuten war es auf 35% und das notebook fuhr komplett hoch
beim wieder hochfahren setzte die konfiguartion bei 35% fort und ging auch in ca. 10 minuten auf 100%
danach lief der pc normal - abgesehen von dem seltsamen, dass, obwohl keine internet verbindung bestand, ein kummulatives sicherheitsupdate für den internet explorer 8 laut windows update installiert werden sollte - das wurde aber beim nächsten herunterfahren installiert

ich habe heute morgen das notebook auch wieder gestartet und es gab keinerlei "vorfälle"...aber es beunruhigt mich...ich kenne eine so lange dauernde windows konfiguration nicht und habe sorge dass da ein ernstes problem dahinter stehen könnte

zuerst habe ich die windows indizierung vermutet - habe heute bei den indizierungsoptionen geschaut, aber da steht nur "(rund)400 dateien wurden indiziert - indizierung wurde angehalten"
und falls es ein hinweis ist: ich habe gestern vorm ersten herunterfahren (also vor der ewig langen konfiguration) einen komplett scan mit mcafee gemacht - es wurde nichts gefunden, aber was mich gewundert hat ist, dasss mcafee ca bei 64% war und dann recht rasch auf die 100% gesprungen ist

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit eurer erfahrung und eurem rat weiterhelfen!
vielen herzlichen dank!


----------



## Gendrosh (26. Februar 2011)

Also erstmal muss ich dir sagen, dass natürlich eine wirkliche Diagnose aufgrund der von dir genannten Daten nicht möglich ist. Aber ich würde mir an deiner Stelle nicht zu viele Sorgen machen bei mir haben teilweise Installationen und Konfigurationen von Windows Updates ebenso lange gedauert. Auch auf diese Prozentanzeigen würde ich nicht zu viel geben. Das die springen ist vollkommen normal. Ich weiß, dass dir das wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich viel weiterhilft, aber so lange du keine Probleme bemerkst würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Du kannst ja auf jeden Fall noch mal nen Virenscan durchlaufen lassen, aber ich schätze mal, dass alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2011)

Hört sich zwar etwas merkwürdig an, würde mich aber meinem Vorredner anschließen: Keine Panik. Da wird schon alles in Ordnung sein.
Wenn nicht, wirst du sicherlich demnächst weitere Probleme bemerken.
Aber davon würde ich nicht ausgehen. Windows ist eben manchmal ein geschlossenes Buch.


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2011)

war evtl. auch SP1 bei das dauert schon sind ja fast 1GB


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> war evtl. auch SP1 bei das dauert schon sind ja fast 1GB



das ist in meinem fall nicht korrekt - das sp1 waren knapp 80mb da ich ja alle patches beim neu aufsetzten bereits installiert hatte

und wie kann es das sp1 sein, da sich windows ja direkt beim neustarten nach der sp1 installation neu konfiguriert...und außerdem hab ich das notebook zwischen der sp1 installation und dem oben beschriebenen vorfall sicher 3 oder 4x heruntergefahren im laufe der ein anhalb tage...und da war nichts dergleichen :/

ich lasse auch gerade erneut einen virenscan laufen...das einzige was mich wundert ist, dass er schon bei 90% ist und immer noch nicht auf der D partition angelangt ist xD (edit: korrigiere, bei 92% ist er jetzt b ei D)

aber es ist irgendwie seltsam...ich hab wie geasgt noch nie so eine lange konfiguration erlebt und bin über jeden erfahrungsbericht und jeden ratschlag froh 

edit2: scan ist jetzt fertig, hat wie erwartet nichts gefunden
beim herunterfahren aber kam wieder kurz "windows funktionen werden konfiguriert" - allerdings ohne irgendeine prozentangabe und vll auch nur für 5 sekunden...danach hat das notebook ganz normal und flott heruntergefahren
beim bootup müsste ja theoretisch wieder ein "windows funktionen werden konfiguriert" kommen...kam aber nicht
seltsam

welche programme können dafür sorgen dass so ein "windows funktionen werden konfiguriert" kommt?
kann mcafee schuld sein?
oder könnte es auch der medion launchmanager sein (den ich nur rein spontan unter verdacht habe)?


----------



## Tarnhamster (26. Februar 2011)

Ich vermute mal gerade, dass du dir das Notebook bei Aldi gekauft hast, wegen dem "Medion Launchmanager".

Bei Medion bekommst du ja das OS als vorinstallierte Version und wenn sie ihre Politik da in den letzten Jahren nicht geändert haben, kannst du auch die Version wieder nur in der vorinstallierten Fassung aufspielen. Oder du müsstest eine neue Lizenz erwerben und die dann komplett neu aufspielen und die alte OEM-Version von denen von der Partition (bei mir war es E löschen und die wäre dann quasi verloren. 

Also kann es einfach daran liegen, dass nach aufrufen einiger Programme sich Windows halt "neu" konfiguriert. Sollte dich nicht weiter beunruhigen. 

McAfee kann wie jedes andere Programm auch dafür sorgen, dass diese Meldung kommt, z.B. durch die Aktualisierung der Virendefinitionsdateien. Mitunter wird die Datei als systemspeziefisch ausgelegt und somit bedeutet ein Update dieser Datei für Windows ein Update des Systems und somit muss das System halt neu konfiguriert werden. 




Und dass McAfee beim scannen deiner Festplatten erst bei 90% auf Partition "D:" wechselt liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass 90% deiner Dateien auf "C:" liegen und "D:" halt einfach noch fast leer ist.


----------

